# Spring trexlertown , pa swap   this weekend



## kos22us (Apr 30, 2014)

i'll be at the 1st annual spring t-town, pa swap on saturday may 3rd, i'll also be listing some presale items in our for sale section later tonight and again tomorrow night

curious as to who all will be making it to this swap ???


----------



## kos22us (May 1, 2014)

geez no one ?


i may reconsider


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2014)

I just don't have it in me to travel again after Copake and MLC/AA in 2 of the last 3 weeks, load, unload, load, unload.
Buyers have had their opportunity at my stuff for sale and I'm going to reach a wider audience here and on ebay...and have some beers and make some boxes.
Hope it is a success, but I am tapping out until October.
Chris


----------



## kos22us (May 2, 2014)

yea i dont blame ya chris you covered alot of ground in the last couple weeks,  

havent even heard anything from the jersey crew, maybe ill hold out until fall as well


----------



## bikiba (May 2, 2014)

i was goign to go on Sunday


----------



## Euphman06 (May 2, 2014)

I wanted to go... busy schedule as usual and I'm possibly buying two bikes this weekend already so I think I might just pass and collect what I found on my own


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2014)

Heading out tomorrow, sat. morning. Doesn't seem to be a tremendous amount of enthusiasm out there. Try to remember camera.


----------



## mike j (May 4, 2014)

Went to Trexlertown yesterday morning (saturday). In the New York area in the 80's there were a string of electronic stores with an iconic television commercial called Crazy Eddie's. The energetic, wild eye announcer would scream " Crazy Eddie's, his prices are insane". Kept thinking about that commercial yesterday. Did buy a 40-41 Elgin deluxe, probably overpaid though.


----------



## bikiba (May 4, 2014)

Mike

It looks pretty sparse compared to pix I saw from the fall meet. Was there a lot of vendors?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike j (May 4, 2014)

Probably about 1/4 to a 1/3 the amount of sellers as compared to last fall. Prices were high, quality & quantity low.


----------

